# My halloween display 2008



## Munster56 (Jun 4, 2009)

Hey everyone! I'm new to this forum and thought I'd post some videos of display. I've started this display about five years ago with one prop and its grown every year since then!


----------



## Zombies Anonymous (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm speechless. wow!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What ZA said - wow! And you gotta love Jack


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Hey, nice to see you over here! You posted some of this on the Effects Lab, no?

How do you do the talking pumpkins? They look quite different from any I've seen.

What are you programming with?


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

WOW - just wow!!! That is really impressive!


----------



## Munster56 (Jun 4, 2009)

Mr_Chicken said:


> Hey, nice to see you over here! You posted some of this on the Effects Lab, no?
> 
> How do you do the talking pumpkins? They look quite different from any I've seen.
> 
> What are you programming with?


 Yes ,I did post this on the other forum but I think you guys here would like it more then they did. lol

As for how I did the pumpkins that's classified information.... So this is how I made them, I used some foam pumpkins from Micheal's. I cut a hole in the back for accessibility to the electronics and cut wide holes for the mouth and the eyes in the front.The eyes and mouth are shutters basically. what makes the effect cool is the latex skin I put on the fronts of the pumpkins to make them appear solid.It hides all the holes and mechanics.

and.........I used VSA.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Yeah, I've found that forum is a little on the dead side, even though we have way more skulls over here (bu-dum-tshh!)..aanyway..

Awesome! I had a hunch that sort of method would work, but I had yet to see it done. It worked VERY well....I might just make one of those myself. I love VSA.
Do you have any pictures of the mechanics? What kind of light inside? If you post some of that in the how-to section, the folks here will go crazy for it (myself included).


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

WOWEE!! That is fabulous! I especially love Zero!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Wow really cool! I love the pumpkins (how to perhaps? please?) You have some really nice animatronics. Do you have a website?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

What a wonderful setup. Did you make all the figures from scratch? The Santa looks perfect. As do Jack and Zero too.


----------



## PumpkinBrain (May 7, 2009)

Wow, you haunt is amazing! Nice job!


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Excellent job, Munster! Very clever! What's the total runtime on your presentation - 10 minutes?


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Wow your dispay is great how to's have course would be nice.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Great display, I love Nightmare before Christmas. Do you leave out Sandy Claws for Christmas?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Wow! You've really put alot of work into your haunt. Looks great. How many tots do you get?


----------



## Munster56 (Jun 4, 2009)

hpropman said:


> Wow really cool! I love the pumpkins (how to perhaps? please?) You have some really nice animatronics. Do you have a website?


At the moment I don't have a website. But maybe one day when I get more tech savy. :googly:


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Huge talking Jack. Niiiiiiiice


----------



## Munster56 (Jun 4, 2009)

Spooky1 said:


> What a wonderful setup. Did you make all the figures from scratch? The Santa looks perfect. As do Jack and Zero too.


Yes These are completely scratch built characters. Started of with jack five years ago then as displays always to do.....they grow.


----------



## Munster56 (Jun 4, 2009)

Bone To Pick said:


> Excellent job, Munster! Very clever! What's the total runtime on your presentation - 10 minutes?


thank you for the compliment!!(well not just you, ALL of you I should thank lol) and yes The total runtime is about 14 minutes.


----------



## Munster56 (Jun 4, 2009)

spideranne said:


> Great display, I love Nightmare before Christmas. Do you leave out Sandy Claws for Christmas?


Unfortunately no.... I don't think a kidnapped sandy claws stuck in box would be a appropriate display for christmas


----------



## Munster56 (Jun 4, 2009)

scareme said:


> Wow! You've really put alot of work into your haunt. Looks great. How many tots do you get?


Tons! and thats with setting it up the one day. Then again........I did advertise in the paper...


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very nice work munster.....impressive.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

So, can we have a how to?

If you can just write out what you did and get some pictures of inside that would be awesome.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Mr_Chicken said:


> So, can we have a how to?
> 
> If you can just write out what you did and get some pictures of inside that would be awesome.


yeah, what he said. Listen to the chicken.

It all looks great, but I love those talking pumpkins.


----------



## ghubertu (Apr 10, 2009)

Fantastic haunt and being redundant, the pumpkins are very original and a priceless addition to your display, love it!!!! Keep up the great work.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Yeah, what all of them said... and to be redundantly redundant a how to, no matter how small, on the pumpkins would be thuper duper pleathe?


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Holy crap! That's amazing!!


----------



## Sunkenbier (Jan 5, 2009)

Very well done.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

i bow to a skill far greater than my own


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Outrageous! Keep adding...it's addictive, isn't it?


----------

